# legal 8 ft or 7'6" plow w wings Tundra?



## hosenfeffer

My 3/4 ton beast is dying and thinking of going with a lightly used Tundra. Down to a couple driveways and one smallish parking lot but long straight runs. Need to be legal per plow vendor. Also do about 15K a year towing so the mileage boost compared to my 10 MPG present would be a help too. TIA ,arty


----------



## mercer_me

I run an 8' Fisher HD on my Tundra with out an issue. I have Bilstien 5100 coil overs and they are a lot better than the stock coil overs.


----------



## jstevens66

The tundra is a beast of a half ton, but, it's still a half ton. 7'6" with wings or an 8' would be the most I would do. It can hold a bigger plow but you take a risk with anything bigger.


----------



## peteo1

7'6" with wings would be the way I'd go. Less weight on the front equals less wear. I know its not a big difference but every but helps


----------



## SnoFarmer

Get the 8ft plow.
Then use counterweight to take some of the weight off of the front,
This will ballance out your truck and you will gain traction.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SnoFarmer said:


> Get the 8ft plow.
> Then use counterweight to take some of the weight off of the front,
> This will ballance out your truck and you will gain traction.


I herd if you put helium in your tyres it will also reduce the wait on the front end.


----------



## SnoFarmer

Mark Oomkes said:


> I herd if you put helium in your tyres it will also reduce the wait on the front end.


Nope, the weight would still be the same.
500# is still 500# even if it is floating on helium.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SnoFarmer said:


> Nope, the weight would still be the same.
> 500# is still 500# even if it is floating on helium.


Next thing you're going to tell me that the nitrogen I paid extra for in my tyres was a scam.....


----------



## SnoFarmer

Mark Oomkes said:


> Next thing you're going to tell me that the nitrogen I paid extra for in my tyres was a scam.....


if you sleep better at night....
Winter nitrogen or summer nitrogen?

for me it would be a scam as i adjust the air up or down, 
depending on if i'm running empty or with a light load or a heavy load.


----------



## atrinh15

You want legal? Than go to fisher website and do the ematch. Norhing bigger than a 7'6 SD plow. Fisher dealer will sell cash and carry for a bigger plow but they will not install it on your rig. I have a 7.5 xblade at 742lbs. 300 lbs over what fisher allows. If i ever get into an accident it could be my fault cu of the plow. Just saying if you want legal. 

My truck is a beast and love it. Handles it no problem


----------



## JustJeff

[QUOTE=" 
My truck is a beast and love it. Handles it no problem[/QUOTE]

Ya, your half-ton truck is a beast. Okay, I'll leave it at that.


----------



## JustJeff

I'd go with a 7'-6" with wings. It'll carry far more snow than an 8' straight blade. The straight blade is the most inefficient blade available to move snow.


----------



## atrinh15

Funny that a Ram 2500 only tows 1000 lbs more than a 1/2 ton Tundra. But Ya ill leave it that


----------



## JustJeff

atrinh15 said:


> Funny that a Ram 2500 only tows 1000 lbs more than a 1/2 ton Tundra. But Ya ill leave it that


Mine is rated to tow a 17,950 lb. trailer. http://www.ramtrucks.com/en/towing_guide/pdf/2013_RAM.2500.Towing.Specs.pdf

And the Toyota has a maximum towing capability of 10,500. So I'm not sure where you got your information, but it's wrong. http://www.toyota.com/tundra/2017/features/weights_capacities/8228/8240/8252/8275.

You really don't want to get into the "My half-ton can do as much as a Super Duty" argument. Can a half-ton push snow? Yes. Is it the absolute best tool for the job? No. Mine isn't the "absolute best" tool for the job either, but it does a good job of it. I will leave this alone for now, so this thread can get back on topic. I'm the one that derailed it in the first place, and I apologize to the OP.


----------



## JMHConstruction

SnoFarmer said:


> Winter nitrogen or summer nitrogen?


Last year I kept sliding around on ice, wasn't until winter was over I realized I still had the summer blend


----------



## Philbilly2

SnoFarmer said:


> Nope, the weight would still be the same.
> 500# is still 500# even if it is floating on helium.


Yeah, but in NH the specific gravity directly under snow plows is less, ask old dog, he can explain it to you... he explained it all very well in another thread...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Philbilly2 said:


> Yeah, but in NH the specific gravity directly under snow plows is less, ask old dog, he can explain it to you... he explained it all very well in another thread...


olddog's brain is fried from too mulch time in the deep South.


----------



## kimber750

Yeah, the my truck is better than yours argument. OP I suggest a 8' plow. Wings can add stress to the plow and are much easier to damage. A lot of Tundra guys are running 8' plows with proper changes to suspension with little issues. I would be willing to bet more than half members here are running overweight with their plow rigs, I am. 

And yes swap out the summer air for winter air, also swap the coolant for straight water since coolant will not let the engine get up to temp in the cold weather.


----------



## ktfbgb

atrinh15 said:


> Funny that a Ram 2500 only tows 1000 lbs more than a 1/2 ton Tundra. But Ya ill leave it that


Wanna bees will always be wanna bees. I guess maybe it's a beast for a half ton? But sorry guy it's no super duty, stop trying to play with the big boys. Your rice burner will never come close to American heavy steel.


----------



## mercer_me

Not everybody needs a 3/4 ton. I plow two driveways so, I don't need a 3/4 ton that rides like sh!t when I'm not plowing. If you are plowing a bunch of driveways or do a bunch of comercial work then a 3/4 ton is the way to go but, you don't need a 3/4 to plow.


----------



## SnoFarmer

Heck, with 2 drives you could use a snowblower and drive a luxury car.


----------



## kimber750

mercer_me said:


> Not everybody needs a 3/4 ton. I plow two driveways so, I don't need a 3/4 ton that rides like sh!t when I'm not plowing. If you are plowing a bunch of driveways or do a bunch of comercial work then a 3/4 ton is the way to go but, you don't need a 3/4 to plow.


You are correct, you need a 1ton. Preferably with a flatbed and a yellow plow. Four doors is also a bonus, can haul more shovel monkeys.


----------



## ktfbgb

kimber750 said:


> You are correct, you need a 1ton. Preferably with a flatbed and a yellow plow. Four doors is also a bonus, can haul more shovel monkeys.


Awesome


----------



## TPCLandscaping

mercer_me said:


> Not everybody needs a 3/4 ton. I plow two driveways so, I don't need a 3/4 ton that rides like sh!t when I'm not plowing. If you are plowing a bunch of driveways or do a bunch of comercial work then a 3/4 ton is the way to go but, you don't need a 3/4 to plow.


My 3/4 ram actually rides pretty good, didn't see a lot of difference going from my 1/2 chevy. Tundras just aren't a work truck. You don't use it to survive so the half ton is fine for you, but it wouldnt last in a world of every day use like those of us that do this for a living.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

mercer_me said:


> Not everybody needs a 3/4 ton. I plow two driveways so, I don't need a 3/4 ton that rides like sh!t when I'm not plowing. If you are plowing a bunch of driveways or do a bunch of comercial work then a 3/4 ton is the way to go but, you don't need a 3/4 to plow.


My 3/4 ton rides like a dream, loaded or unloaded.

Even my '05 F350 road very smooth.


----------



## Randall Ave

Mark Oomkes said:


> My 3/4 ton rides like a dream, loaded or unloaded.
> 
> Even my '05 F350 road very smooth.


That was the extra weight of the 6.0 . all those smooth rides to the dealer.


----------



## SnoFarmer

Folks with delicate "rear ends" shouldn't be in the snow industry.

or they need to spend some time in a 60's-70's era truck, to toughen up the rear end. Modern trucks ride like cars of that era did,


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Randall Ave said:


> That was the extra weight of the 6.0 . all those smooth rides to the dealer.


Even after installing a true diesel it road better.


----------



## Randall Ave

Mark Oomkes said:


> Even after installing a true diesel it road better.


Ya put s Cummings in it?


----------



## SnoFarmer

Randall Ave said:


> Ya put s Cummings in it?


Wouldn't that get messy?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Randall Ave said:


> Ya put s Cummings in it?


I did, before it burned.


----------



## mercer_me

I'm pretty confident that if I ever wanted to plow a bunch of driveways my Tundra would work just fine. There are a ton of people in my area that plow with 1/2 tons. Is a 3/4 the better choice? Yes but, you can definitely make it work with a 1/2 ton. I've been on this site long enough to know you have to have thick skin, which I do. I honestly don't care what anyone says about my pickup, I've had great luck with it and I'm happy with it so that's all that matters.


----------



## kimber750

Don't think I noticed any thing bad said about the Tundra. Personally think they are great trucks. The space in the backseat is amazing.


----------



## dodgegmc1213

There's a local guy here that has a western v plow and a 1.5 yard saltdogg on his tundra, idk if he's had problems or not but I thought that was a bit ridiculous.


----------



## Randall Ave

half tons work fine. Lots around here. Just can not beat on them as hard.


----------

